# peinlich - t-online webspace benutzen



## nouser (17. Dezember 2002)

hi,

ich habe einen t-online t-dsl zugang! da sind doch eigentlich nen paar mb webspace dabei oder?

wie kann ich den nutzen - wie komm ich an den dran?

danke und gruß


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

http://service.t-online.de/t-on/hilf/kurz/home/fs/CP/fs-homepage-veroeffentlichen.html


----------



## Kenny (13. März 2003)

wüsste nicht was daran peinlich sein soll, schliesslich zahle ich ja auch dafür.... lager da bilder und soundfiles aus, dafür isses allemal gut genug...


----------

